# GOLD COAST *Australia



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

It looks like the start of another nice pic collection. 🍻


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

diddyD said:


> It looks like the start of another nice pic collection. 🍻


Thanks Diddy-mate  GC is only a 2-hour drive from Sunny Coast so we decided to spoil ourselves for the weekend - a night at the Versace Palazzo Hotel, a helicopter flight over Gold Coast and a visit to the theme parks i.e. Sea World and Warner Brothers Movie World ... after all that we need another weekend getaway 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Marvelous new thread. I am looking forward to seeing the helicopter-taken photos!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Marvelous new thread. I am looking forward to seeing the helicopter-taken photos!


Merci beaucoup mon ami  Not many pics came out, there was way too much vibration but I got a small sample for your perusal 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Gold Coast!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Gold Coast!


Thanks CG 



Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Impressive skyline!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice skyline photos


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Impressive skyline!





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice skyline photos


Yes indeed, especially fro such a small city 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks CG 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Testosterone day!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Testosterone day!


LOL … I was thinking the same  or maybe a case of toxic masculinity 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flick


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


Thanks honey 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updatesonce more!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Palazzo Versace is a little bit too tacky to my taste. And I suppose very expensive?!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updatesonce more!


Thank you Mr. Greece 



Christi69 said:


> The Palazzo Versace is a little bit too tacky to my taste. And I suppose very expensive?!


I can understand why some either love it or not - I for one love the patterns, classical references and most of all the colours - I have been collecting Versace for many decades now so it was a treat to be surrounded by it, but, the people staying there were fast too pretentious and not very friendly  It is very expensive (eg. two cups of coffee cost $20)


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I also understand why you love it! But where are the Versace models??


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> I also understand why you love it! But where are the Versace models??


LOL Good question - I have a catalogue from the 90s where models are in posing in Versace swimwear, the photo shoot take place at Gianni Versace's Miami mansion - now that is a sight for sore eyes  Needless to say that I have viewed the catalogue many times 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


Thanks CG - have a lovely day mate 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome; and as always great, very nice updates


----------



## Hanna M. (Oct 27, 2015)

Such a beautiful dolphin.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


What will I do without my number 1 fan  Thanks CG - I hope that you are well ?


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Gold Coast


Thanks CG and have a great weekend mate


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Syd.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Metropolis / Gotham City are nice cities, after all!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Syd.


Cheers CG 



Christi69 said:


> Metropolis / Gotham City are nice cities, after all!


Oh yes, who doesn't like a man in uniform 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thanks mate 


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photo updates


----------

